# API proper PH 6.5



## Nahid_Siddiqui (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Would anyone by any chance know anything about API proper PH 6.5? 

I have a experimental planted tank of 12 liters which I set up recently i.e. couple of weeks. The substrate I used is fluval stratum, then I installed cool white light and CO2 injection. The plants seem to be growing, but the issue turned out to be the lowering of the PH. The PH seemed to have decreased to 6.0. So I purchased the API proper PH 6.5 to maintain the PH to 6.5 but on the instruction on the back of it it says "Not for use in aquariums containing live plants". So I was wondering why is this so??

In addition would anyone know whether it is possible to increase the PH with sodium bicarbonate?

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Philcav7 (Oct 2, 2012)

Are you using a liquid test kit, or strips? The strips are not accurate. 

I'm a newbie myself, but recall reading somewhere that ph drops over time. Have you been doing any water changes? If yes, how much?

Not sure about the API product...I'm sure someone will chime in.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Test the KH. 

Many of these substrates remove the carbonates, and this allows the pH to drop. 

Correct the problem by adding carbonates. 

Sodium bicarbonate is one of the most commonly available materials, and it is what I use. 

1 teaspoon of baking soda per 30 gallons will raise the KH by 2 German degrees of hardness (about 35 ppm). When I used this in a tank with the pH off the scale, low, the pH came up to 6.2.
The recipe is easily adjusted to any tank and any required change in KH, but go slow if you have livestock in the tank. It is better to change the KH slowly, a degree or two every few days. Do not make a large change all in one day. 

Other sources of carbonates include potassium bicarbonate. 

Another way that can help:

Make up the new water for water changes so that it has the GH and KH that you want, and do more frequent and larger water changes.

Another way to help: Add a slowly dissolving material like coral sand, oyster shell grit (sold for caged birds like Budgies), or limestone sand, or a cuttle bone to the filter. I use nylon stockings cut into bags for the loose material. You could also use a rock like Texas Holey Rock in the tank (if it suits the aquascape). All of these dissolve faster in low pH water, slower as the pH rises, so it is self-regulating. Monitor the conditions, just to be sure they are not dissolving too fast.


----------



## Nahid_Siddiqui (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Diana, it works like a charm.


----------

